# Help with Nissan Navara faults



## pietern39 (Jan 6, 2012)

:facepalm: Hi Bought a Nissan Navara 2.5DCi 2005 model 3years back, great bakkie but June this year the bakie starts with problems.
While driving it makes a tttrrr and a puff sound and makes n big smoke screen at the back and then the bakkie dont have any power, other times it just cut out, and will stand for a week before it starts, sometimes if you start the bakkie thenand driveit dont have any power, when stop and switch of and on again its fine again.
sometime bakkie has no problems for weeks the suddenly it starts again
:banghead:
1 Replaced all diesel filters 
2 Replaced air filter
3 Did different dianogstic test even with the Nissan managment machine non showed anything
4 Replaced fuel rail 
5 Replaced all relays in fuse box (some where getting very hot)
6 Tested the turbo

Nissan agents said its the injectors or the fuel pump that i dont think is the problem because the bakkie dont smoke feul consumption and performance ist still good
These to parts cost closed to R50,000.
Spent already about R25,000on all the parts and mechanics and tests

Please if anybody can help because i cant just keep on spending money and the bakkie doesnt get fixed.!!!!!!!!!!!!

Be thankful for any information.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:flowers::flowers:


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi pietern39


Is it the SRT model ?


----------



## pietern39 (Jan 6, 2012)

I dont know what SRT stands for Mine is the d40 Nissan Navara 2.5 DCI


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

I've made contact with an expert and I was told the D40 models have a problem with the fuel pressure sensor. The sensor is located on the fuel rail, it gives faulty messages to the computer which sets a P0069 code (you will need a scanner to verify this). The code represents fuel overpressure to the injectors which makes the engine smoke with loss power. 

After the truck has been serviced the P0069 code has to be erased and the computer has to be reset by using a scanner.


----------



## pietern39 (Jan 6, 2012)

Is this the fuel pressure regulator valve sensor that is located on the diesel pump
Wont the Nissan managment dianogstic machine pick this( P0069 code)up????
Do you think that a faulty battery can cause all these problems, because suddenly my battery died last week friday?????????


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

The scanner should pick it up unless the computer got stuck into limp home mode which is part of a long list of failures this particular model has. The computer has to be re-set everytime its being serviced, if not the computer thinks that the problem still exists setting off a host of issues. What you need to do is test the fuel system to locate any short circuit within the system. 

There is a crucial matter which you should be aware of, the expert I consulted also said that the D40 is plagued with allot of problems. The most serious is that those engines blow when they reach 50,000 to 60,000 km. You should contact Nissan as soon as possible to determine if any warranty covers the systemic problems on the D40.


----------

